# ASX game



## Redwing (5 September 2004)

Hi Guys,

Just a note to say the ASX game is open for registration again, untill Sept 22.

REDWING


----------



## StockyBailx (11 February 2006)

Stockybailz.    

You sound sceptical Redwing think were got a chance?

Happy trading,

stocky


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 April 2018)

useful even with its limitations .....still plenty of time left



https://www.asx.com.au/education/sharemarket-game.htm


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 February 2019)

*Game 1, 2019*
Registrations open
Game: 21 February - 5 June



*Game 2, 2019*
Registration opens: 11 July
Game: 1 August - 13 November


----------



## peter2 (20 February 2019)

I agree JoulesMM1, the ASX games are a good opportunity to get the feel of trading short to medium term. Three month period of each game is enough time to see if your trading strategies can earn a profit from the daily/weekly price movements. 

Consider participating if you're serious about trading the ASX equity markets. 

I'm not the only one here at ASF who's willing to assist potential market participants to get their trading plans organised.


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 February 2019)

peter2 said:


> ...see if your trading strategies can earn a profit from the daily/weekly price movements.
> Consider participating if you're serious about trading the ASX equity markets.
> I'm not the only one here at ASF who's willing to assist potential market participants to get their trading plans organised.




maybe messrs @peter2 and @tech/a  could form a 'league' with [your name here] 
https://game.asx.com.au/game/play/public/2019-1/leagues


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 February 2019)

need a live chat room ..maybe ?

free 

https://www.tradingfloorchat.com/lobby


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 February 2019)

stocks in this round

A2B AUSTRALIA LIMITED  A2B 
+
 THE A2 MILK COMPANY LIMITED  A2M * 
+
 AUSTRALIAN AGRICULTURAL COMPANY LIMITED.  AAC 
+
 ADELAIDE BRIGHTON LIMITED  ABC 
+
 ABACUS PROPERTY GROUP  ABP 
+
 AUSTRALIAN FOUNDATION INVESTMENT COMPANY LIMITED  AFI 
+
 AGL ENERGY LIMITED.  AGL 
+
 AUTOMOTIVE HOLDINGS GROUP LIMITED.  AHG 
+
 AUCKLAND INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT LIMITED  AIA 
+
 ARDENT LEISURE GROUP LIMITED  ALG 
+
 ARISTOCRAT LEISURE LIMITED  ALL 
+
 ALS LIMITED  ALQ 
+
 ALTIUM LIMITED  ALU 
+
 ATLAS ARTERIA  ALX 
+
 AMCOR LIMITED  AMC 
+
 AMP LIMITED  AMP 
+
 ANSELL LIMITED  ANN 
+
 AUSTRALIA AND NEW ZEALAND BANKING GROUP LIMITED  ANZ 
+
 AVEO GROUP  AOG 
+
 APA GROUP  APA * 
+
 AUSTRALIAN PHARMACEUTICAL INDUSTRIES LIMITED  API 
+
 AFTERPAY TOUCH GROUP LIMITED  APT 
+
 APPEN LIMITED  APX 
+
 ALACER GOLD CORP.  AQG 
+
 ARB CORPORATION LIMITED.  ARB * 
+
 ARENA REIT.  ARF 
+
 ARGO INVESTMENTS LIMITED  ARG 
+
 AUSTAL LIMITED  ASB 
+
 AUSDRILL LIMITED  ASL 
+
 AUSNET SERVICES LIMITED  AST 
+
 ASX LIMITED  ASX 
+
 ALUMINA LIMITED  AWC 
+
 ACCENT GROUP LIMITED  AX1 
+
 AURIZON HOLDINGS LIMITED  AZJ 
+
 BELLAMY'S AUSTRALIA LIMITED  BAL 
+
 BAPCOR LIMITED  BAP 
+
 BABY BUNTING GROUP LIMITED  BBN 
+
 BETASHARES AUSTRALIAN EQUITIES BEAR HEDGE FUND  BEAR 
+
 BENDIGO AND ADELAIDE BANK LIMITED  BEN 
+
 BEGA CHEESE LIMITED  BGA 
+
 BHP GROUP LIMITED  BHP 
+
 BLACKMORES LIMITED  BKL 
+
 BRICKWORKS LIMITED  BKW 
+
 BORAL LIMITED.  BLD 
+
 BEACON LIGHTING GROUP LIMITED  BLX 
+
 BANK OF QUEENSLAND LIMITED.  BOQ 
+
 BEACH ENERGY LIMITED  BPT 
+
 BREVILLE GROUP LIMITED  BRG 
+
 BLUESCOPE STEEL LIMITED  BSL 
+
 BRAVURA SOLUTIONS LIMITED.  BVS 
+
 BWP TRUST  BWP 
+
 BRAMBLES LIMITED  BXB 
+
 CARSALES.COM LIMITED.  CAR 
+
 COMMONWEALTH BANK OF AUSTRALIA.  CBA 
+
 COCA-COLA AMATIL LIMITED  CCL 
+
 CREDIT CORP GROUP LIMITED  CCP 
+
 COSTA GROUP HOLDINGS LIMITED  CGC 
+
 CHALLENGER LIMITED  CGF 
+
 CHARTER HALL GROUP  CHC 
+
 CIMIC GROUP LIMITED  CIM 
+
 CHORUS LIMITED  CNU 
+
 COCHLEAR LIMITED  COH 
+
 COLES GROUP LIMITED.  COL 
+
 COMPUTERSHARE LIMITED.  CPU 
+
 CHARTER HALL RETAIL REIT  CQR * 
+
 CSL LIMITED  CSL 
+
 CSR LIMITED  CSR 
+
 CORPORATE TRAVEL MANAGEMENT LIMITED  CTD * 
+
 CALTEX AUSTRALIA LIMITED  CTX 
+
 CROWN RESORTS LIMITED  CWN * 
+
 CLEANAWAY WASTE MANAGEMENT LIMITED  CWY 
+
 DOMAIN HOLDINGS AUSTRALIA LIMITED.  DHG 
+
 DULUXGROUP LIMITED  DLX 
+
 DOMINO'S PIZZA ENTERPRISES LIMITED  DMP * 
+
 DOWNER EDI LIMITED  DOW 
+
 DEXUS  DXS 
+
 ECLIPX GROUP LIMITED  ECX 
+
 ESTIA HEALTH LIMITED  EHE 
+
 EMECO HOLDINGS LIMITED  EHL 
+
 ELDERS LIMITED  ELD 
+
 ERM POWER LIMITED  EPW 
+
 EVOLUTION MINING LIMITED  EVN 
-
 FLETCHER BUILDING LIMITED  FBU * 
+
 FLIGHT CENTRE TRAVEL GROUP LIMITED  FLT 
+
 FORTESCUE METALS GROUP LTD  FMG * 
+
 FISHER & PAYKEL HEALTHCARE CORPORATION LIMITED  FPH 
+
 FLEXIGROUP LIMITED  FXL 
+
 G8 EDUCATION LIMITED  GEM 
+
 GENWORTH MORTGAGE INSURANCE AUSTRALIA LIMITED  GMA 
-
 GOODMAN GROUP  GMG 
+
 GRAINCORP LIMITED  GNC * 
+
 GROWTHPOINT PROPERTIES AUSTRALIA  GOZ 
+
 GPT GROUP  GPT 
+
 G.U.D. HOLDINGS LIMITED  GUD 
+
 GWA GROUP LIMITED.  GWA 
+
 GALAXY RESOURCES LIMITED  GXY 
-
 HEALIUS LIMITED  HLS 
+
 HANSEN TECHNOLOGIES LIMITED  HSN 
+
 HEALTHSCOPE LIMITED.  HSO 
+
 HARVEY NORMAN HOLDINGS LIMITED  HVN 
+
 INSURANCE AUSTRALIA GROUP LIMITED  IAG 
+
 IDP EDUCATION LIMITED  IEL 
+
 ISHARES MSCI EMERGING MARKETS ETF  IEM 
+
 ISHARES EUROPE ETF  IEU 
+
 IOOF HOLDINGS LIMITED  IFL 
+
 INDEPENDENCE GROUP NL  IGO * 
+
 ILUKA RESOURCES LIMITED  ILU 
+
 INGHAMS GROUP LIMITED  ING 
+
 IPH LIMITED  IPH * 
+
 INCITEC PIVOT LIMITED  IPL 
+
 IRESS LIMITED  IRE 
+
 INTEGRATED RESEARCH LIMITED  IRI 
+
 INVOCARE LIMITED  IVC 
+
 ISHARES S&P 500 ETF  IVV 
+
 JB HI-FI LIMITED  JBH 
+
 JAPARA HEALTHCARE LIMITED  JHC 
+
 JANUS HENDERSON GROUP PLC  JHG 
+
 JAMES HARDIE INDUSTRIES PLC  JHX 
+
 KOGAN.COM LTD  KGN 
+
 KIRKLAND LAKE GOLD LTD  KLA 
+
 LENDLEASE GROUP  LLC 
+
 LINK ADMINISTRATION HOLDINGS LIMITED  LNK 
+
 LYNAS CORPORATION LIMITED  LYC 
+
 MAGELLAN FINANCIAL GROUP LIMITED  MFG 
+
 MIRVAC GROUP  MGR 
+
 MINERAL RESOURCES LIMITED  MIN 
+
 MCMILLAN SHAKESPEARE LIMITED  MMS * 
+
 MONADELPHOUS GROUP LIMITED  MND 
+
 MNF GROUP LIMITED  MNF 
+
 MEDIBANK PRIVATE LIMITED  MPL 
+
 MACQUARIE GROUP LIMITED  MQG 
+
 MESOBLAST LIMITED  MSB 
+
 METCASH LIMITED  MTS 
+
 MYOB GROUP LIMITED  MYO 
+
 NATIONAL AUSTRALIA BANK LIMITED  NAB 
+
 NANOSONICS LIMITED  NAN 
+
 NEWCREST MINING LIMITED  NCM 
+
 NINE ENTERTAINMENT CO. HOLDINGS LIMITED  NEC 
+
 NEW HOPE CORPORATION LIMITED  NHC 
+
 NIB HOLDINGS LIMITED  NHF 
+
 NATIONAL STORAGE REIT  NSR 
+
 NORTHERN STAR RESOURCES LTD  NST 
+
 NUFARM LIMITED  NUF 
+
 NAVITAS LIMITED  NVT 
+
 NETWEALTH GROUP LIMITED  NWL 
+
 NEWS CORPORATION..  NWS 
+
 NEXTDC LIMITED  NXT 
+
 OFX GROUP LIMITED  OFX 
+
 OCEANAGOLD CORPORATION  OGC * 
+
 OOH!MEDIA LIMITED  OML 
+
 ORORA LIMITED  ORA 
+
 OROCOBRE LIMITED  ORE 
+
 ORIGIN ENERGY LIMITED  ORG 
+
 ORICA LIMITED  ORI 
+
 OIL SEARCH LIMITED  OSH 
+
 OZ MINERALS LIMITED  OZL 
+
 PACT GROUP HOLDINGS LTD  PGH * 
+
 PRO MEDICUS LIMITED  PME 
+
 PREMIER INVESTMENTS LIMITED  PMV 
+
 PERPETUAL LIMITED  PPT 
+
 PLATINUM ASSET MANAGEMENT LIMITED  PTM 
+
 QANTAS AIRWAYS LIMITED  QAN 
+
 QBE INSURANCE GROUP LIMITED  QBE 
+
 QUBE HOLDINGS LIMITED  QUB 
+
 REA GROUP LTD  REA 
+
 REGIS HEALTHCARE LIMITED  REG 
+
 RURAL FUNDS GROUP  RFF 
+
 RAMSAY HEALTH CARE LIMITED  RHC 
+
 RIO TINTO LIMITED  RIO 
+
 RESMED INC  RMD 
+
 REGIS RESOURCES LIMITED  RRL * 
-
 RESOLUTE MINING LIMITED  RSG 
-
 RELIANCE WORLDWIDE CORPORATION LIMITED  RWC 
+
 SOUTH32 LIMITED  S32 
+
 SARACEN MINERAL HOLDINGS LIMITED  SAR 
+
 ST BARBARA LIMITED  SBM * 
-
 SCENTRE GROUP  SCG * 
+
 SHOPPING CENTRES AUSTRALASIA PROPERTY GROUP  SCP 
+
 SPEEDCAST INTERNATIONAL LIMITED  SDA 
+
 STEADFAST GROUP LIMITED  SDF * 
+
 SEEK LIMITED  SEK 
+
 SANDFIRE RESOURCES NL  SFR 
+
 SG FLEET GROUP LIMITED  SGF 
+
 SIMS METAL MANAGEMENT LIMITED  SGM * 
+
 STOCKLAND  SGP * 
+
 THE STAR ENTERTAINMENT GROUP LIMITED  SGR 
+
 SONIC HEALTHCARE LIMITED  SHL * 
+
 SELECT HARVESTS LIMITED  SHV 
+
 SMARTGROUP CORPORATION LTD  SIQ 
+
 SKYCITY ENTERTAINMENT GROUP LIMITED  SKC 
+
 SPARK INFRASTRUCTURE GROUP  SKI 
+
 SKY NETWORK TELEVISION LIMITED.  SKT * 
+
 SPDR S&P/ASX 200 LISTED PROPERTY FUND  SLF 
+
 WASHINGTON H SOUL PATTINSON & COMPANY LIMITED  SOL 
+
 SPARK NEW ZEALAND LIMITED  SPK * 
+
 SANTOS LIMITED  STO 
+
 SPDR S&P/ASX 200 FUND  STW 
+
 SUPER RETAIL GROUP LIMITED  SUL 
+
 SUNCORP GROUP LIMITED  SUN 
+
 SEVEN GROUP HOLDINGS LIMITED  SVW * 
+
 SOUTHERN CROSS MEDIA GROUP LIMITED  SXL 
+
 SYDNEY AIRPORT  SYD * 
+
 SYRAH RESOURCES LIMITED  SYR 
-
 TABCORP HOLDINGS LIMITED  TAH 
+
 TRANSURBAN GROUP  TCL 
+
 TASSAL GROUP LIMITED  TGR 
+
 TELSTRA CORPORATION LIMITED.  TLS 
+
 TRADE ME GROUP LIMITED  TME 
+
 TECHNOLOGY ONE LIMITED  TNE 
+
 TPG TELECOM LIMITED  TPM 
+
 THE REJECT SHOP LIMITED  TRS * 
+
 TREASURY WINE ESTATES LIMITED  TWE 
+
 UNIBAIL-RODAMCO-WESTFIELD  URW * 
+
 VICINITY CENTRES  VCX 
+
 VIVA ENERGY GROUP LIMITED  VEA 
+
 VOCUS GROUP LIMITED  VOC 
+
 VILLAGE ROADSHOW LIMITED  VRL 
+
 VIRTUS HEALTH LIMITED  VRT 
+
 WESTPAC BANKING CORPORATION  WBC 
+
 WEBJET LIMITED  WEB 
+
 WESFARMERS LIMITED  WES 
+
 WHITEHAVEN COAL LIMITED  WHC 
+
 WORLEYPARSONS LIMITED  WOR * 
+
 WOOLWORTHS GROUP LIMITED  WOW * 
+
 WOODSIDE PETROLEUM LTD  WPL 
+
 WESTERN AREAS LIMITED  WSA * 
+
 WISETECH GLOBAL LIMITED  WTC * 
+
 XERO LIMITED


----------



## tech/a (20 February 2019)

Personally I’m out of time for anything else in life


----------



## peter2 (20 February 2019)

Thanks for the invite, unfortunately I'm much too busy to participate. Tech/a is busy with his market tenders while I'm being tenderised by the market.

Chat rooms seem like a good idea, but have too many idiots in them and no real guidance or direction.


----------



## jjbinks (21 February 2019)

Just signed up. Might take the opportunity to test a system.


----------



## Joules MM1 (11 July 2019)

jjbinks said:


> Just signed up. Might take the opportunity to test a system.




another oppo

*Game play is from 1 August - 13 November*
https://myasx.asx.com.au/


----------



## peter2 (16 July 2019)

Ah, @Joules MM1 You beat me to it again. I was also going to promote the latest ASX game as an ideal way for stock market beginners to get some experience interacting with the market on a regular basis. 

If you're tempted, have a go. There are plenty of ASF members who are willing to provide assistance if you ask. 

As the start is August 1st, you've plenty of time to plan how you're going to tackle the game. Aug to Nov is usually a tricky time of year. Many large dips have occurred in Sept/Oct. 

Forget about winning. It's very difficult to beat the short term scalpers who seem to be able to get great fills (?). Your goal should be to survive and grow your account using a systematic approach. A good goal is to grow your account at a greater rate than the index. If you can do this then you're well on your way to be a profitable trader.


----------



## Joules MM1 (10 February 2020)

*Game play is from 5 March - 17 June*
*
https://www.asx.com.au/education/sharemarket-game.htm*


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 March 2020)

the game is afoot ....or an auction.......anyways, it's open today

put your name on it


----------



## Joules MM1 (10 March 2021)

ASX game is open


----------



## peter2 (10 March 2021)

Good you you, @Joules MM1 
We continue to promote this but have never seen a newbie willing to share their progress on ASF and ask questions along the way to improve their trading plans and gain valuable experience interacting with the market.


----------



## Joules MM1 (11 March 2021)

some guys already at the 55k level
My stats​ 

Performance summaryOverall ranking:325                    Ranking for: VIC74Portfolio value:$51,154.27 Change from previous week:2.309%                Portfolio high:$51,154.27                Portfolio low:$50,068.79                Overall ranked players:6,666                Ranked players for: VIC1,512                Average player value:$49,636.74                % of players in profit:31%


----------



## Joules MM1 (12 March 2021)

what the indexes do in % value and what individual stocks do is rarely the same, 
however, we are in an all boats rising on same tide trend
hence no cash


My stats​ 

Performance summaryOverall ranking:456                    Ranking for: VIC94Portfolio value:$51,334.27 Change from previous week:2.669%                Portfolio high:$51,334.27                Portfolio low:$50,068.79                Overall ranked players:7,062                Ranked players for: VIC1,610                Average player value:$49,790.41                % of players in profit:38%


----------



## Joules MM1 (16 March 2021)

55% in profit is probably the best level the asx game has reached, which, in this best-of-all bulls is probably still mediocre 
interesting rest of the week technically, flat yesterday
the asx game is good for short term practise, entries n exits, minus the risk, if its minus the risk it does not lower the value of the practise

cash is a position, cashing out enforces that entries get made otherwise the cash is losing value so cashing out regularly, counterintuitively, has it's own value



My stats​ 

Performance summaryOverall ranking:595                    Ranking for: VIC139Portfolio value:$51,784.08 Change from previous week:0.617%                Portfolio high:$51,784.08                Portfolio low:$50,068.79                Overall ranked players:7,988                Ranked players for: VIC1,820                Average player value:$50,139.68                % of players in profit:50%


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 March 2021)

My stats​ 

Performance summaryOverall ranking:1,102                    Ranking for: VIC259Portfolio value:$51,784.08 Change from previous week:0.617%                Portfolio high:$51,784.08                Portfolio low:$50,068.79                Overall ranked players:8,354                Ranked players for: VIC1,923                Average player value:$50,540.87                % of players in profit:67%                
 
yesterdays close saw 67% all players in profit if memory serves we are down about 4k players compared to the last game
at 67% in profit that suggests we're due some sideways/ranging action in the major indexes at the minimum ...$xjo is mid in a large channel
so i want to find some entrances near the base of the channel otherwise await a breakout, this means missing some premium that's ok
buy shoes when theyre cheap
i smell distribution in the futures


----------



## Joules MM1 (18 March 2021)

today is a very good day to differentiate between selling that forces prices down and the lack of bid, relative, that allows prices to sink


----------



## Joules MM1 (9 September 2021)

local indexes have taken a small hit today, ideal time to practice some discounted purchases
practice risk profiling, no cost


----------



## Joules MM1 (18 September 2021)

sure, plenty of platforms now provide free sims, they dont supply data for the full range of stocks you get in the game
..local indexes are now in a small bull retracement so this would be good time to look for value entries and 
practise some practisy type stuff (..technical term)


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 September 2021)

in the middle of one of Aus' greatest bull runs, yesterdays print , this:

Average player value:$48,496.87% of players in profit:18%


----------



## peter2 (23 September 2021)

"_Aus' greatest bull runs_,"   slight exaggeration Joules. Yes, someone reads your posts. 

The ASX game started on Aug 12 and the index XJO has dropped 3.8%. Include 2% brokerage and the XJO buy and holder should have a balance approx $47,138.  

The player average is doing quite well.


----------



## Joules MM1 (2 October 2021)

TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com
				




at "1" (blue) we have now exceeded the longest retracement period since the major low in March 2020
at "1" we have also not reached the price length of the first pullback in this current bull leg, suggesting we still have some ways to go

perfect time to practise entries n exits (?)


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 November 2021)

asx game closes tomorrow




__





						ASX Sharemarket Game
					

As close to real trading as you can get - Australia's No.1 Sharemarket Game. Come join in the fun - compete with friends, learn about investing and win prizes. Registration free & now open.



					game.asx.com.au
				



made chopped liver of some good opportunities by not paying attention each day (15 weeks)
BBN, BEAR, GEM, GMA, LSF
4 chosen, appeared to have decent trends, the contra code was for index rotation or basic dips that appeared at hand
the $xjo printed an altime high 13th Aug (day after comp opened) and been in a large sideways shuffle thru the comp

worst performance (by me) was on BBN got in wrong held wrong got out wrong (cant be more technical than that!)
tools used: 9rsi 15m, 30min + daily, channels n coffee (obviously not enough!)
judging by my crap result i could have just bought an etf cos the market beat me


----------

